# What CPU Cooler to get?



## Milk Rulz (May 23, 2008)

I am currently looking for a decent CPU Cooler so I can overclock my PC but I have no idea what one to go with.

Can somebody please suggest one from this list:
http://umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&bid=2&id2=54


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

can you post your hardware configuration details?


----------



## Milk Rulz (May 23, 2008)

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550
ASUS P5Q Motherboard (Socket 775)
Corsair TX-750W PSU
2x 2GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2 RAM

I think that's what you mean?

My current idol temp is around 27-30C and about 70C stressed on Prime95 on stock speed. When I simply overclock to about 3GHz I get full load temps of around 80-90C


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ones that I have found to be quite good:

Zalman 9700
Zalman 9900
Thermaltake V1
Arctic Freezer Pro 7


----------



## Milk Rulz (May 23, 2008)

and if you could pick out of those 4 cpu coolers which one would you go with?

I don't mind spending a bit of money.

edit: actually they only have the zalman 9900's in here, I think I'll go with one of those, thanks.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The Zalman 9900 or Thermaltake V1 would offer the best performance. I'm not sure which is better. The 9700 is a little weaker but still quite adequate, and the AFP7 will only suffice for a moderate overclock--higher than the stock, but not to the same level as the others.


I'm using a Thermaltake V1 right now, and with my CPU overclocked by 43% (most people only overclock ~30%) my idle temp is 25C and the Prime95 temp is 68C. Average gaming temperature is 30-45C.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You can't go wrong with Zalman. Very high quality product.


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Out of that list and ignoring price:
1. Xigmatek HDT-S1283 or the HDT-S1283 Red Scorpion
2. Thermalright HR-01 Plus
3. Noctua NH-U12P
4. Cooler Master V8
5. Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme

Best value picks based on price:
1. Cooler Master Hyper TX3
2. Xigmatek HDT-S1283 Red Scorpion

Zalmans are overrated. Check Frostytech reviews: http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2461&page=5


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

I really like the selection of heatsink/fan combos listed here but I'm not sure the noctua units have the heat pipe direct touch feature. I find that this may be the best method of cooling for cpu set up's. I know some people say it's a little gimmicky because the noctua units are so popular. Personally the frosty tech review lists the xigmatech units as well as some others available. I would really like to replace my Asus unit for something with larger and more heatpipes for better cooling. Right now she sits at 38 for both cores with the living room at a good ambient temp. If anything I'll be grabbing a unit by the end of the year and with newer units coming out there should be a great selection.

Jones


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The Xigmatek isn't really that big, compared to some of the other units out there. However, they sure do work nicely. Only issue is those darn pushpins, hate those. Xigmatek makes a crossbow kit for the S1283, install the backplate and then screw the heatsink down, works great, such a solid a reliable mounting system.


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

The Noctua's great if you want to build an almost silent air-cooled rig.

I've also heard that Xigmatek sends you a Crossbow kit for free if it's not widely available near you, but don't take my word for it.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Noctua does make great fans. And the heatsink comes with two of them, those fans alone are worth 20 bucks each, or so. I've used their NF-R80 and NF-S12 and you can't hear them, not like some of the other fans out there.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a tuniq tower, its big and quite heavy but offers great cooling.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Does that unit from tuniq have the screws for mounting to the motherboard? I can't see me getting one of those units unless they have the screws. They are so heavy I would hate for any damage caused when placing the case upright and then having the unit fall off the mounts....Eeeeeewwww that would be very bad indeed.

Jones


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

@Derek: Happened to me once, because the V1 uses a snap-on system. It came loose during a ten hour car trip and ended up leaning against my $200 graphics card. No damage though, thankfully.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Holy @%#%?& that would be frightening to have happen to me. I can't for the life of me believe that they would have that kind of mounting system for those really heavy units....seems a little outdated. No wonder they sometimes come with both mounting units.

Jones


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes the Tuniq tower uses a spring-bolt system.

If you don't move your PC there's very little chance of a pushpin mounted cooler coming loose if installed correctly.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Underclocker said:


> Yes the Tuniq tower uses a spring-bolt system.
> 
> If you don't move your PC there's very little chance of a pushpin mounted cooler coming loose if installed correctly.


If you screw it in tightly so your fingers nearly bleed then it wont do any damage. The key is to turn the screws slighlty one by one then you don't get a 6kg block in your face :laugh:


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Similar to tightening a tire on a car. A little bit each side or Wammo...right in the beak. My Asus unit uses the spring mounted system and I really love that method. I can't even imagine my precious rig getting damaged by a $50 unit used for keeping the one part of my system I couldn't fathom getting irreversibly damaged....the CPU or motherboard.

Jones


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I did see a cooler rip a motherboard once, it was a screw in spring loaded one that didn't have a bracket and when they guy who was working on it released a few of the screws it pulled the motherboard out and over the screws but leaving little bits of it behind where the screws were. Fortunately it was a cheapo motherboard that no one was bothered about.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh Crap.... Well at least it was a cheap one and not a few hundred bucks. I have the bracket from the asus unit that's installed right now and I'm sure that it will work with other units. I hope so because I don't really want to have to remove the motherboard just so I can get the bracket for the new unit in place.

Jones


----------



## soulripper (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello, New here I have Cooler Master V10 it keeps my CPU:Q6600 2 quad @29*C but the problem is it is Hugeee, I build 2 cases the 1 is been remodd for fun. The one now I had to cut away some to make room, even do is a Full case Ultra Silver Dragon it really old from 2001 roomie for all else it holds a EVGA mobo 780i SLI FTW GPU:N-vidia 260 core216.I really like this cooler do.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Man I wouldn't even attempt to place one of those units inside my Lian Li Case. I can only imagine how huge that thing must be inside any case. I've seen some pics of just how close the top of those things get to the sides of a case. Have to cut the side of the case out just to fit the thing in there.

Jones


----------



## soulripper (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeap you're right when I bought and open it I could not believe how big it really was, I said to myself what the heck I do now no choice but Modd my cases and that I have to do on 2 cases yes is close to my Window on my case for 1 full tower I have 1" from window from the other 1/4' clearence.lol
:wave::4-dontkno


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

can any1 refer LGA 775 water cooler for CPU?


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't have any experience with water cooling but can point you in the right direction: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f274/

Hope that helps.


----------



## deleted21120102 (Nov 21, 2009)

Arctic freezer pro 7


----------



## Imranq (May 5, 2007)

I have the exact same Mobo and CPU as you. I use the Zalman 8700 NT CPU cooler, it's great. Although I haven't bothered to overclock my CPU yet.


----------

